# Case/stand topic



## Bo Bridges

Pre-ordered and will be looking for a nicer case than what's offered on the Play store. If anyone comes across some useful cases, throw the link in here.

I found a protective sleeve that looks like it will fit from Saddleback Leather. Size medium.

http://www.saddlebackleather.com/Classic-Gadget-Sleeve?sc=8&category=1287


----------



## Brentless

I am hoping my Galaxy Tab 7 cases will fit the Nexus 7 (in particular my Scosche foldio), guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## NatemZ

I hope to find a good TPU case for this puppy. I really don't care for the leather type cases. Would be really cool to get a matching Cruzerlite case so my N7 and Gnex would match.


----------



## Bo Bridges

I've got an Otterbox on my Nexus that I really like. Hopefully they'll have one for the N7 soon.


----------



## headcheese

I probably wont be putting a case or screen protector on mine. Just a pouch. It wont get abused as much as a phone. Plus i like the way the back of the device looks and seems like it will have a good feel.

wish i could order a white one!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23

Just ordered my Nexus 7 today and came here to start a similar topic, but since it already exists....I'll just ask something. I have a $30 Ebay certificate and would like to buy a nice case a screen protector for the 7. If anyone finds anything nice on Ebay for it, please link here for me and I would be grateful.

BTW, nice to see you over here too NatemZ!


----------



## NatemZ

housry23 said:


> Just ordered my Nexus 7 today and came here to start a similar topic, but since it already exists....I'll just ask something. I have a $30 Ebay certificate and would like to buy a nice case a screen protector for the 7. If anyone finds anything nice on Ebay for it, please link here for me and I would be grateful.
> 
> BTW, nice to see you over here too NatemZ!


Likewise, and eBay is usually where I get my cases from. I will post if I find a good one.


----------



## sfreemanoh

[sup]I'll also be looking for a case with built-in stand, since I'll be using my N7 a lot for reading. While the size and weight look to be great for holding it and reading, in some cases it's just more convenient to use a stand.[/sup]


----------



## Mustang302LX

NatemZ said:


> I hope to find a good TPU case for this puppy. I really don't care for the leather type cases. Would be really cool to get a matching Cruzerlite case so my N7 and Gnex would match.


Mmmmm yessss!!


----------



## Ivanrooni

That is a great idea about the built in stand. Loved it on my tbolt. Miss it on my Gnex. Would like to have it on the N7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ

Already seeing the leather cases show up on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Folio-PU-Leather-Stand-Flip-Cover-Case-For-Google-Nexus-7-7-Tablet-8GB-16GB-/140789975919?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item20c7bc8b6f


----------



## miketoasty

Brentless said:


> I am hoping my Galaxy Tab 7 cases will fit the Nexus 7 (in particular my Scosche foldio), guess we'll wait and see.


I read that Amazon Fire cases work with the Nexus 7 so I don't see why it wouldn't work with the Tab7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

NatemZ said:


> Already seeing the leather cases show up on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...=item20c7bc8b6f


Nice to see something starting to show up, but I hate that kind of case, they look cheap.


----------



## Colchiro

This wouldn't be too bad if they had solid clips instead of the elastic straps: http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_2900wt_1150










These are interesting, but doubt the clips will last long:

http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_6304wt_1150










this is the case I use with my Hp Touchpad and love it:


----------



## Colchiro

This case from Amazon isn't too bad: http://www.amazon.co...le nexus 7 case










Also available in red, purple and brown.

Maybe this one will be relisted. Price was $299: http://www.amazon.com/BLUREX-Leather-Multi-Angle-Google-Tablet/dp/B008D2POAS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_5


----------



## housry23

miketoasty said:


> I read that Amazon Fire cases work with the Nexus 7 so I don't see why it wouldn't work with the Tab7.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think the Nook color cases will work too, but I'd love to find a tpu case for it instead of a leather one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bo Bridges

I think I'm still leaning toward a case with a stand, but if you just want a protective sleeve here's the video for the one referenced in the OP. I checked the dimensions and it should fit. This guy makes great quality stuff and everything comes with a 100 year warranty.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I want a red version of the case they show in the play store. Damn that would look sick!


----------



## NatemZ

Mustang302LX said:


> I want a red version of the case they show in the play store. Damn that would look sick!


Now you're talkin!


----------



## Mustang302LX

NatemZ said:


> Now you're talkin!


I'm sure it's a pipe dream though.


----------



## housry23

I emailed Cruzerlite and they are molding the Nexus 7 and will be making a tpu case for it! I may get something off eBay for now and then buy the Cruzerlite when it's ready.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I should have read every page before replying. Bit me in the ass this time....


----------



## Colchiro

Here's a TPU case: http://www.amazon.com/KaysCase-X-Shape-Google-Tablet-Android/dp/B008GFHP5O/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1341639725&sr=1-3&keywords=kayscase+google+nexus+7+family


----------



## NatemZ

Colchiro said:


> Here's a TPU case: http://www.amazon.com/KaysCase-X-Shape-Google-Tablet-Android/dp/B008GFHP5O/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1341639725&sr=1-3&keywords=kayscase+google+nexus+7+family


that looks really nice. For $10 it looks like a good candidate.


----------



## Liquidretro

I ordered one of these cases based off this post on G+ https://plus.google.com/u/0/113097276181543898574/posts/143xuZER1ke People say it fits pretty well.

For $5 and being a prime item it's worth a shot. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007V9O2FC?ie=UTF8&tag=iopen-20&linkCode=shr&camp=213733&creative=393185&creativeASIN=B007V9O2FC&ref_=sr_1_cc_3&s=aps&keywords=yoomee&qid=1341292983&sr=1-3-catcorr


----------



## Colchiro

$8.20 shipping?

Still $13 is cheaper than $22 and having to wait until August for the CrazyOnDigital version.


----------



## nhat

http://www.androidcentral.com/asus-teases-multicolored-nexus-7-covers


----------



## wes_s

The N7 has a sensor for a smart cover!


----------



## smx

wes_s said:


> https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player
> 
> The N7 has a sensor for a smart cover!


I am guessing the asus cases have that magnet built in.


----------



## dspcap

NatemZ said:


> I hope to find a good TPU case for this puppy. I really don't care for the leather type cases. Would be really cool to get a matching Cruzerlite case so my N7 and Gnex would match.


Very glad you are getting a N7, now I know good themes will be coming out


----------



## HemiDroid03

Received my N7 today. Now to look for a case... Anyone find something not posted in this thread?


----------



## nhat

http://www.woot.com/offers/sport-zip-case-for-e-reader


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

I'd like a N7 version of the iPad's smart case. That, and a neoprene sleeve should do me fine.


----------



## FSRBIKER

A dream? Cruzerlite tpu with folding cover to turn screen on/off but bend behind as a stand.



NatemZ said:


> I hope to find a good TPU case for this puppy. I really don't care for the leather type cases. Would be really cool to get a matching Cruzerlite case so my N7 and Gnex would match.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spiff72

I got the one from the Play Store - it fits well, but the buttons don't have very good feel to them (the material is too rigid to allow you to get good movement).

The color isn't exactly spectacular either - it has sort of a greenish tint to it. For $20 though - I doubt I will return it - I like having SOME sort of protection on it.


----------



## BoyBlunder

I just picked up this guy: http://www.amazon.co...roocase nexus 7

I used a RooCase on my B&N NookColor last year and it was fantastic. Plus, this one has a magnet for the smart cover, and it stands up in landscape.

What more could you ask for?

Edit: I also picked up the case from the Play as a temporary placeholder for something else.
What a disappointing case it is. The buttons are so difficult to press, and it's just a terrible color, IMO. The fact that it doesn't have 'smart cover capability' as well is a sort of let down.


----------



## housry23

BoyBlunder said:


> I just picked up this guy: http://www.amazon.co...roocase nexus 7
> 
> I used a RooCase on my B&N NookColor last year and it was fantastic. Plus, this one has a magnet for the smart cover, and it stands up in landscape.
> 
> What more could you ask for?
> 
> Edit: I also picked up the case from the Play as a temporary placeholder for something else.
> What a disappointing case it is. The buttons are so difficult to press, and it's just a terrible color, IMO. The fact that it doesn't have 'smart cover capability' as well is a sort of let down.


I got this same case.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spiff72

BoyBlunder said:


> Edit: I also picked up the case from the Play as a temporary placeholder for something else.
> What a disappointing case it is. The buttons are so difficult to press, and it's just a terrible color, IMO. The fact that it doesn't have 'smart cover capability' as well is a sort of let down.


Couldn't agree more on the Play Store case. The color really does suck - and the buttons are awful.


----------



## Colchiro

More cases here: http://androidforums.com/nexus-7/579442-case-thread-post-your-case-finds-here.html


----------



## Colchiro

Those of you who HATE having to use the power button to wake your devices (and that's all that works with the stock JB rom), should be buying cases with the embedded magnet that wakes your device when your cover is opened and puts it to sleep when it's closed.

FWIW, I was able to tape a thin magnet in my case to duplicate this behavior, but it's best to buy one with it already included.

(That tape won't last long, it's just for testing.







)


----------



## number5toad

https://www.treegloo.com/options/nexus7

want


----------



## M Diddy

number5toad said:


> https://www.treegloo.../options/nexus7
> 
> want


Me too. But not for $70.00. Ouch!


----------



## number5toad

I specced one out at $35 that I could be pretty happy with, but some of those options are hard to resist for sure.


----------



## Character Zero

I got my order in with TreeGloo yesterday. Went with the ebony wood and the cloth interior. I figure the interior might touch the screen so cloth seemed like a good choice. Didn't spring for the suede since the back of the N7 isn't that big of a deal to protect to me. I also didn't go with the kinetic latch because I saw a review where it started to fray and look bad (but they could have fixed that issue). I got blue on the outside and grey on the inside. Looks pretty sharp.


----------



## DroidHAM

I bought this for the time being..

http://www.amazon.com/rooCASE-Multi-Angle-Leather-Google-Automatically/dp/B008F05Q2E/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1342722396&sr=1-1&keywords=nexus+7+case

$4 for next day air, 19 total, not bad


----------



## sfreemanoh

DroidHAM said:


> I bought this for the time being..
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...ds=nexus 7 case
> 
> $4 for next day air, 19 total, not bad


Yeah, I have that one sitting in my Amazon cart, just haven't gotten around to hitting purchase yet...


----------



## DroidHAM

sfreemanoh said:


> Yeah, I have that one sitting in my Amazon cart, just haven't gotten around to hitting purchase yet...


Mine gets delivered to the office tomorrow morning, ill let ya know how it is


----------



## UrbanLejendary

Roocase review






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spiff72

UrbanLejendary,

Thanks for that video. One question about the case for you...

Do you find that the "leather" that covers the bezel areas of the Nexus interfere with your ability to touch the extreme borders of the touchscreen area? Does it obstruct the display at all?

Thanks


----------



## sfreemanoh

DroidHAM said:


> Mine gets delivered to the office tomorrow morning, ill let ya know how it is


Nice, thanks


----------



## UrbanLejendary

spiff72 said:


> UrbanLejendary,
> 
> Thanks for that video. One question about the case for you...
> 
> Do you find that the "leather" that covers the bezel areas of the Nexus interfere with your ability to touch the extreme borders of the touchscreen area? Does it obstruct the display at all?
> 
> Thanks


Guess I should have mentioned that its not my review lol.

I think you might be correct tho. DroidHAM will probably have his before me but I'll let you know if I receive it before he has a chance to let us know!

An exacto might fix that tho lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz

DroidHAM said:


> I bought this for the time being..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/rooCASE-Multi-Angle-Leather-Google-Automatically/dp/B008F05Q2E/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1342722396&sr=1-1&keywords=nexus+7+case
> 
> $4 for next day air, 19 total, not bad


Same one I bought  except it was for a kindle

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M Diddy

Guys. Go here, add some comments, and vote for the N7 FitFolio Case. If Speck gets enough interested, they'll start making them.

https://speckproducts.uservoice.com/forums/130547-main-suggest-forum/suggestions/3015308-nexus-7-fitfolio


----------



## Colchiro

Check this out ($8, free shipping): http://www.amazon.co...ils_o00_s00_i00

Easel stand, wake/sleep feature.


----------



## zvogt

I'm hoping for a nexus 7 version of this:
http://cellphoneshop.net/casekeyp6200.html

(At some point i may give up and just order that one, since it should fit the physical dimensions quite nicely.)


----------



## nerdkill

just a heads up, i'm sure this isn't what people are looking for. but, i use my galaxy nexus external battery charger as a stand and you can use the battery cover to adjust the tilt of your n7. works well for me because you have the secondary usb charger always ready to plug in. not a perfect solution, but it accommodates cases and variables so it works for me for now.


----------



## Colchiro

zvogt said:


> I'm hoping for a nexus 7 version of this:
> http://cellphoneshop...sekeyp6200.html
> 
> (At some point i may give up and just order that one, since it should fit the physical dimensions quite nicely.)


http://www.amazon.co...7?s=electronics


----------



## The Nexus Project

RooCASE are currently the best out there. After a ton of research I've come up with this answer to my case issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Swervfusion

UrbanLejendary said:


> Roocase review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks for the post. I updated the video description with a lot of questions that I got asked. I even added pictures on my xda post. Open the video in youtube for more info.


----------



## clintro

Colchiro said:


> Check this out ($8, free shipping): http://www.amazon.co...ils_o00_s00_i00
> 
> Easel stand, wake/sleep feature.


I have the one they were selling before adding the sleep magnet. I like it a lot.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat

Just ordered this: http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/kindle-envelope-sleeve/1571138

But I want this logo on a TPU case of some sort:


----------



## Obi_Shwan

I'll be sticking with the case from the Play Store. Looking forward to see what others use though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HemiDroid03

Just ordered this on Friday. Will give a you guys some small feedback on it once it arrives.

http://www.amazon.co...pu case Nexus 7


----------



## number5toad

yeah, I ordered that one too...it was cheap enough and the least ugly by a mile. got a screen protector too. should keep me damage free for now, but eventually I'm gonna want something nicer looking.


----------



## frenetic

HemiDroid03 said:


> Just ordered this on Friday. Will give a you guys some small feedback on it once it arrives.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...pu case Nexus 7


I have this case for my touchpad. nothing fancy' cuts are decent so i almost bought it for the nexus 7... but hoping for an androidified teal case to match my galaxy nexus


----------



## housry23

I got this one and its perfect. The volume and power buttons are a little hard to get to, but it's probably just gonna take some getting used to. http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251102192110&cmd=VIDESC

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas

May sound odd but my biggest selling point is a strap on the back for easy one handed operation... waiting for he mail now lol


----------



## Don Serrot

I just ordered this one, it should be arriving soon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008D2Q8RG/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## anoninja118

$8 on clearance from target lol.. its a padded leather nook color case (a bit thick admittedly but it gives it a nice weight and good protection) that is perfect for the N7 except no stand option, otherwise looks and feels nice plus the N7 fits snugly and all the buttons and USB port are reachable as well as an uncovered camera

sent via Rootz app from my Nexus 7


----------



## oreogato

I picked up a caselogic neoprene sleeve from Walmart. It fits perfectly and doesn't add any extra bulk.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Case-Logic-7-Zippered-Tablet-Sleeve-Black-Universal/16480766?adid=1500000000000012981640


----------



## UrbanLejendary

I've got this on mine right now: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008GFVF3M/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

I like that it can disconnect from the cover but not sure it's gonna cut it for me. I'll get pics up tomorrow if I have time

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kpa2727

i got my bluerex today http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008D2Q8RG/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?tag=vglnk-c213-20

I'm on the fence, it protects very nicely, sleep works well but i feel like the leater is too thick around the screen. it feels un comfortable to use with it on. The stand is very nice , perfect for controller play and movies though. the downside is the cover does not fold behind but you can let it hang andgrip it underneath still making it useable. For anything like everyday use i wouldn't suggest this case, but gaming with conroller and movies id say it's great for, heavy duty stand ability.


----------



## The Nexus Project

RooCASE = Best I've found

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

sez here some official Asus made accessories are "coming soon"

I'm still not all that impressed...and frankly not having an official smart cover accessory at launch is just kind of baffling!


----------



## H4zyBuddha

If you are in the premium case market I suggest checking out Portenzo, Dodo and Treeglo. Just ordered a Portenzo in Black Morocco Faux Leather, dark blue linen, magna-grip/titanium grey elastic and intellistand

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## number5toad

yeah treegloo is what I really want

I keep trying to subliminally implant the idea of getting it for me in the minds of my wife and kid but no dice so far...probably need to get my Inception on


----------



## JDQuackers

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned this MoKo case:

It's got multiple viewing angles, auto-sleep/wake function, a hand strap, and it's cheap as hell! (14.99 right now, was 12.99 yesterday).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FLYROG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

The company screwed up the two first versions (the auto-wake/sleep wasn't working properly and the speaker cut-out was all wrong), but they've fixed it for everyone and sent out new replacement cases to anybody who got a bad one.

I just ordered mine today... I'm excited to get it!


----------



## Obsidian

Found a tpu case that fits perfectly snug all around

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008JFD9I8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese

Got my blurex ultra slim case from amazon today. Smart cover, good build, pretty happy with it for about 8 bucks shipped with prime!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008D2POAS/ref=redir_mdp_mobile

I used coupon code IGKGG5ZA

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ

I bought one of these off eBay. Fits pretty good. At least I have some protection now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Google-Nexus-7-Tablet-TPU-Case-Cover-S-Line-S-Design-S-Type-Black-/150866640756


----------



## muzhik

headcheese said:


> Got my blurex ultra slim case from amazon today. Smart cover, good build, pretty happy with it for about 8 bucks shipped with prime!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008D2POAS/ref=redir_mdp_mobile
> 
> I used coupon code IGKGG5ZA
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Got the same case, pretty good for the price

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiff72

JDQuackers said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned this MoKo case:
> 
> It's got multiple viewing angles, auto-sleep/wake function, a hand strap, and it's cheap as hell! (14.99 right now, was 12.99 yesterday).
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...ils_o00_s00_i00
> 
> The company screwed up the two first versions (the auto-wake/sleep wasn't working properly and the speaker cut-out was all wrong), but they've fixed it for everyone and sent out new replacement cases to anybody who got a bad one.
> 
> I just ordered mine today... I'm excited to get it!


Just got mine today. Seems like a pretty decent case for the price - (got it for about $20 shipped). Certainly better function and looks than the Official case from the Play Store. I can finally press the power and volume buttons without excessive force!


----------



## Icesteve

I got 2 cases, the regular case I got for around the house use and the leather one for taking out of the house, but I ended up using them together all the time (it feels like its pretty safe now) because I really like the auto wake and sleep function. The leather is nice and soft and stitching is good, not that ugly shiny cheap crap. Both for under $25. I also got the armorsuit screen protector that is really nice, cant even tell its there because of wet installation, invisible after it sets for a couple of days.

*Leather w/velcro stand, auto wake and sleep, magnetic to hold closed*
*http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008D2Q8RG*









*TPU Case*
*http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008GFHP5O*









*ArmorSuit MilitaryShield (Lifetime replacements)*
*http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008EO263I*


----------



## dvgb173

Anyone have luck with a smart case that also stands at an angle in portrait mode?
Edit: Just ordered the roocase dual view. Should get it Friday.
Doug B.


----------



## hippocat

This is the case I ordered http://www.amazon.co...MM?tag=27420-20 i-Blason Slim folio Case With Built in Stand

Looks similar to other cases members have posted here. I have used this case heavily for a day and I absolutely love it. Exactly what i wanted. Nexus 7 fits snug, and Wake/Sleep magnet works without issue. Speaker hole on the case shipped to me is different than whats seen in the picture. Instead of a slit over half the speaker it has multiple punched out holes over the length of the speaker.


----------



## The Nexus Project

RooCASE is the answer. Best case Ive found so far


----------



## Blazin Blake

Love this TPU case from amazon.

https://www.dropbox....18 21.51.45.jpg
https://www.dropbox....18 21.51.26.jpg


----------



## clintro

Blazin Blake said:


> Love this TPU case from amazon.
> 
> [Ing="https://www.dropbox.com/s/l3lg2hynvjapf5l/2012-08-18%2021.51.45.jpg"]https://www.dropbox....18 21.51.45.jpg[/ing]
> [Ing="https://www.dropbox.com/s/el5mma8yhq78zmy/2012-08-18%2021.51.26.jpg"]https://www.dropbox....18 21.51.26.jpg[/img]


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UrbanLejendary

I now own the roocase and iblason. Started with roocase and I havent taken the iblason off since receiving it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## robfromga

I've got a poetic. Everything is good with it. Magnet is right, overall quality for 13 bucks is great !


----------



## timbck2

I took a gamble and bought a case from a company I'd never heard of called "i-Blason" on Amazon. It turns out to be a great case! It's made of real leather, fits snugly, and has the magnet in the right place to sleep/wake my N7. And instead of being the standard boring black leather, it's charcoal grey. Best of all, it was cheap! i-Blason's screen protector, on the other hand, I didn't like; it kept coming loose at the corners. So I chucked that and ordered a Skinomi.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randoodle78

H4zyBuddha said:


> If you are in the premium case market I suggest checking out Portenzo, Dodo and Treeglo. Just ordered a Portenzo in Black Morocco Faux Leather, dark blue linen, magna-grip/titanium grey elastic and intellistand
> 
> Sent from a smoke filled room


I just got my TreeGloo case today. It is very good quality and does some thickness to the N7. It isn't too thick and actually feels very good to hold. When you flip the cover around to the back, it does feel a little awkward to hold with your left hand while you navigate with your right. I got the kinetic latch and it works well. The fit is very tight. I am not worried, at all, of the N7 falling out. 
The fit and finish is very, very nice. I should know since I work in a machine shop for Aerospace and defense where our tolerances are ±.0005".
It was expensive ($85 with all the bells and whistles) but a very nice case.
I'm pleased with it.
I was using a LuvTab Carbon case in the meantime and it is surprisingly good.
http://www.amazon.com/LuvTab-CARBON-Multifunctional-Executive-Magnetic/dp/B008H5T0Y2

I can wholeheartedly recommend both. They both have a magnetic cover so the N7 will wake and sleep with the opening and closing of the cover.


----------



## Millioke

Iblason plus a picture stand equals a nice place for the jambox to sit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drstevens

I was temped to get the treegloo for the extra protection around the sides, but after seeing how much extra bulk it added on a coworkers iPad, i ended up getting the DODO hardcover case and I like it a lot so far. It looks great. The elastic could be a little higher quality but when it's closed you can't tell. The spine makes a scratchy sound much like the spine of a new hardcover book, but that goes away in a couple of days. The tape is completely solid. They gave me a 10% off coupon which is good for another day if anyone is interested.

http://curebit.com/x/KJVOu


----------



## The Nexus Project

RooCASE,Monster Jamz & Lil Jamz


----------



## SD_Ryan

Another vote for the Poetic. Nice balance of slimness and protection. Not exactly rugged, but also allows my N7 to still fit nicely in my pants pockets, including jeans:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008NMCPTQ/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## sfreemanoh

SD_Ryan said:


> Another vote for the Poetic. Nice balance of slimness and protection. Not exactly rugged, but also allows my N7 to still fit nicely in my pants pockets, including jeans:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...ils_o01_s00_i00


It doesn't really hold up long term though. I've had mine since early November, and the top and bottom of the front cover are fraying. Plus there's a small crack in the case, and the screen sometimes shuts off now when I fold the cover around to the back (it never used to do this until around a month ago).


----------



## SD_Ryan

sfreemanoh said:


> It doesn't really hold up long term though. I've had mine since early November, and the top and bottom of the front cover are fraying. Plus there's a small crack in the case, and the screen sometimes shuts off now when I fold the cover around to the back (it never used to do this until around a month ago).


Yeah, I could see that being true. The edges of mine are already showing a bit of wear and I've had it for 10 days, max. Although, for <$20 with free shipping, I'm still reasonably satisfied. When I ordered it, I needed something non-bulky, ASAP, and this seemed to be the best option available at the time. I guess I'll have to re-visit the topic again after a month or so.


----------



## Sandman007

For my N7 I just stick with the Play store TPU case. I use my gnex naked (the phone not me).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh

Sandman007 said:


> For my N7 I just stick with the Play store TPU case. I use my gnex naked (the phone not me).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, if all I needed was a case, that would be fine for me. I use the case as a stand all the time though.







But, I ordered one of these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AHBKWIM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 I also sent the seller of the Poetic case a message asking for a warranty replacement, since it obviously shouldn't be coming apart so quickly.


----------



## JagoX

Just bought a DODOcase last week...LOVE IT! So well built & makes it feel and look like a book. So worth the money imho.


----------



## SD_Ryan

I picked this up off of Amazon for <$5 with free, 2-day shipping, and for around the house and I am very pleased; basic TPU case with an integrated stand.









Like many inexpensive TPU cases, it took a couple of days to settle into shape, but now it fits just fine. This is not what you want for travel, etc. However, for light protection and some added convenience, it is a no brainer for $5.

http://www.amazon.co...ils_o00_s00_i00

EDIT: Pic uploaded


----------



## zerospeed8

NatemZ said:


> I hope to find a good TPU case for this puppy. I really don't care for the leather type cases. Would be really cool to get a matching Cruzerlite case so my N7 and Gnex would match.


 I broke down and bought the official flip case its perfect.


----------



## Dubbsy

SD_Ryan said:


> Another vote for the Poetic. Nice balance of slimness and protection. Not exactly rugged, but also allows my N7 to still fit nicely in my pants pockets, including jeans:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...ils_o01_s00_i00


I've had mine for about a bit over a month of daily use. I like my poetic and would/will buy it again when this one wears out. I do see that it will likely wear out but for the 11 shipped I paid for it...it's amazing.


----------

